# How many do you have?



## DocStram (Oct 15, 2006)

Right now, at this very moment, how many lathe chisels do you actually own, in all?  (Please include the ones you don't use as well as those you do use)


----------



## redbulldog (Oct 15, 2006)

Can't vote; I have more than 15 chisels.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by redbulldog_
> <br />Can't vote; I have more than 15 chisels.



Uh, you might want to check the first choice.


----------



## redbulldog (Oct 15, 2006)

It told me I had already voted even after I turned off my firewall. That is the block I tried to use.


----------



## DocStram (Oct 15, 2006)

I made a slight change to increase the numbers of chisels!


----------



## btboone (Oct 15, 2006)

Do carbide inserts count? [)][]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 15, 2006)

How about modified screw drivers and butter knives?


----------



## DocStram (Oct 15, 2006)

Geeeezzzeeee .... OK, so I didn't give an operational definition of lathe chisel.  If it looks like a lathe chisel, quacks like a lathe chisel, waddles like a lathe chisel ... and if your mama told you it was a lathe chisel.... then count it!  lol


----------



## beamer (Oct 15, 2006)

modified butter knife, eh?

I see a very narrow parting tool in my future!


----------



## Dario (Oct 16, 2006)

I have 2 HF turning set...16 right of the bat plus some loose Sorby and a couple Crown bowl gouge so.... []


----------



## clement (Oct 16, 2006)

What do you mean by chisels ? All the turning tools ? If it means all, then i have 21 different tools. Mostly Sorby and Hamlet. Last time i've buyed some from Crown, very satisfied with it and much cheaper than S.. and H..  []


----------



## keithz (Oct 16, 2006)

I have at least 4 bowl gouges, 6 scrapers, 5 skews, 3 spindle gouges, 2 sets of kelton hollowing tools, 3 Sorby hollowing tools, Pencil's Scorpion, 3 parting tools, and several miscellanious tools I have made.  But then, whos counting?  That's right, we are.[][]


----------



## chigdon (Oct 16, 2006)

I put 20-24 but counted last night and it is actually 27.  oops


----------



## DocStram (Oct 16, 2006)

Nothing is ever easy is it?

eagle .... no wonder your wife can't butter her toast in the morning! 

Dario ... 2 HF + some loose Sorby + a couple of Crown bowl gouges =  ? 

Clement .... "lathe chisels" = gouges, scrapers, skews, Versachisels, parting, hollowing, roughing, etc, etc,   get it?  If you are not certain if it's a lathe chisel or not, send it to me so I can add it to my collection of "lathe chisels"!  

Chris ...... you marked down 24 but actually have 27?  There are no mistakes allowed in this poll! Follow the directions I gave to Clement ... UPS 'em to me.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 16, 2006)

I haven't counted in a while, but without a doubt, easily more than 50 chisels

I think a good companion to this question would be

"Of all the chisels you own, how many do you really use?"


----------



## Dario (Oct 16, 2006)

Al,

21 I can think of (maybe more since I can't really be certain that I don't have anything hidding []).  

With the new lathe, I can see new tools in the (distant) future too.

For Ron, Been using only 3 the past year.  Soon it will be 7+.  The bowl gouges and scrapers will be resurrected.


----------



## chigdon (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />I haven't counted in a while, but without a doubt, easily more than 50 chisels
> 
> I think a good companion to this question would be
> ...



I probably use 5 or 6 regularly.  When you need that special tool for something you have to have it.  That being said there are several that just collect dust!


----------



## TomJ (Oct 16, 2006)

I have between 20 and 25 , but who is counting?


----------



## byounghusband (Oct 16, 2006)

19 assorted implements of one form or another......  



> I think a good companion to this question would be
> 
> "Of all the chisels you own, how many do you really use?"



I guess that would depend on what I am turning at the time.....[]


----------



## Skye (Oct 16, 2006)

Do my POS Harbor Freight "Mini woodworking chisels" count? If so, I have probably 12 and use maybe 4 regularly.


----------



## byounghusband (Oct 16, 2006)

Skye,
I too, have the "POS HF Mini set" and I use the small gouge from it a lot...  I guess one out of 5 ain't bad, huh?[B)]   
I even broke the handle on it one day when I was sharpening it.  Momentary lapse of concentration and I caught the corner edge on the wheel and it jammed the handle end down into the Wolverine rest and shattered it in my hand. [:0]  Scared the CRAP out of me, but no injury, Thank God!!  I set the blade on the shelf for a while and am now just going to turn a new handle for it.  This one will be a bit longer than the old one, so I won't run into that same problem again....


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 16, 2006)

Maybe the question should be "How many do you wish you had?"


----------



## Penmonkey (Oct 16, 2006)

I have four, but two of them are junk.


----------



## bnoles (Oct 16, 2006)

I checked 10-14 and feel that is too many already. Giving serious thought to thining the heard and learning to be more proficient with fewer tools [8D]


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beamer_
> <br />modified butter knife, eh?
> 
> I see a very narrow parting tool in my future!



Yep, and they make great narrow parting tools (among other things). Walmart sells a set of 6 stainless steel for $1. That's what I've been using and they work quite well.


----------



## Dario (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Old knives also make nice parting tools...especially the chrome vanadium ones. New ones also are cheap so it won't hurt much to experiment.  Most thrift store (Salvation army, Goodwill, etc) have some.

Ofcourse you will have to grind the cutting edge of it first .


----------



## beamer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm gonna have to snag the next round of cheap silverware discard


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />I haven't counted in a while, but without a doubt, easily more than 50 chisels
> 
> I think a good companion to this question would be
> ...



Part 1: I'm with Ron, over 50

Part 2: 2 skews and a parting tool (99% of turning)


----------



## huntersilver (May 13, 2007)

I would say around 20.


----------



## ctwxlvr (May 13, 2007)

ummm three


----------

